# Wow - Just simply Wow



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I've never seen anything like this and thought I would share, this is unbelievable.






If anyone on this site has tried this, I would love to hear about your experience. I have to try it…


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

The man is a true artist! Note that he says it took over 20 years of scroll saw practice to prefect his technique. Very, very cool!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes Amazing! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That is amazing… I've done the collapsing bowls/baskets on the scroll saw, but those castles are a whole different level!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Will be in a museum in 500 years. One visitor will remark to another: craftesmanship was so much superior in those days. Meanwhile the other 99.9999% of projects from this era will long since have fallen into dust and won't contradict the belief.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Very impressive indeed! This is why I've never considered a booth at one of those craft fair shows. I'd be struggling to sell a basic plain looking cutting board for less then my cost of materials, and this guy would be in the booth next to me selling hundreds of these for $20.


----------

